

Are Indian Software Developers "Code Donkeys"?  - krishami
http://www.thoughtclusters.com/2009/02/are-indian-software-developers-code.html

======
sarvesh
Didn't hear the podcast but from what I gathered from the blog post it seems
like they are talking about outsourcing in general. Most outsourced project
aren't the most existing job you want to end up in.

As for not seeing any shrikwrapped software from India, the VC's in India are
very different from here. You won't find a VC who would interested in funding
something like Twitter in India that just doesn't happen. As for mediocre
programmers that they have had to deal with I would say that is the case in
most countries. India, US or China it is hard to find really good programmers.

